

Seth's Blog: Dewey defeats Truman - twampss
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/12/dewey-defeats-t.html

======
aristus
This link you sent me... there is no flow, or thesis. What does it say? All
headlines. Trashed.

